# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  retaining wall question

## shmick

Hi all, 
New here, seemed helpful.
I have a specific question though. I want to build a retaining wall about 15m long and 40cm (2 sleepers high) and fill it up with soil for my bamboo. the retaining wall will sit 1.4 meters in front of a colourbond fence. 
question is, will the fence be able to cope with the weight of the dirt (about 10cubic meters) or should i build another retaining wall in front of the fence, essentially making it a planter box? 
I was thinking about using a 40cm high mdf or something on the fence to take a little pressure off the fence. 
any help much appreciated.
also anyone know of good place for sleepers or such retaining wall wood in northern suburbs in melb with good prices.bunnings has 200X50X2400 for 10.90each

----------


## cherub65

keep the soil of the fence, as you say build a planter box but use sleepers all round the perimeter. MDF will last about a month.
If you raise soil level above existing ground level you are responsible for any damage to fence in future years (which will happen)
Assume bamboo is non clumping also.

----------


## murray44

You definitely don't want to pile dirt against a colourbond fence, it will void the warranty and rust it out in no time. 
You will quite often see colourbond fences installed with a treated pine sleeper at ground level, this is specifically there to keep the bottom rail off the dirt. 
You will need a wall in front of the fence and need a to keep the gap big enough so that it doesn't clog up with leaves and other garden debris.

----------


## shmick

thanks for that people.
guess i knew the answer, just hoping i was wrong.
clumping bamboo yes. 
well, of i go to dig holes.

----------


## murray44

Just make sure you get the right bamboo too. The wrong sort will take over, lifting concrete, blocking drains and pop up all over the place. You will never get rid of it. 
Maybe that's what clumping or non-clumping means, excuse my ignorance.

----------


## shmick

lol.ye, running bamboo is the 'lets get the machette out' every weekend.clumping will stick together, although the clump will get a little wider over time, easily controlled though

----------

